# Weird chugging rhythms



## ian14892 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like bands like Born of Osiris(can't stop listening to The Discovery!) and Veil of Maya, and both of these bands have weird rhythmic chugging throughout all of their songs. It's very hard to follow these rhythms and I was wondering if any of you could recommend any good methods of practicing and getting a handle on these rhythms.

What is the time signature in the beginning of Its Not Safe to Swim Today by Veil of Maya (before the first chugging breakdown)? 3/4? then 6/8 at 0:17?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 25, 2011)

Just had a quick listen to the VoM song, and yes that's right I think. Though there's a fill in there somewhere on the first riff that threw me off.

As to weird rhythms, just _knowing_ the rhythm will get you most of the way there. I've usually listened to a song many times before I learn it and will not have to pay any attention to time signatures/rhythm because I know how it sounds. Just listen to the parts as much as you can, and play along to get used to it. 
Try counting, it works for some people. Personally it throws me off because I find counting odd rhythms requires a lot more attention than simply knowing what it sounds like


----------



## Sofos (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's one I'm working on. it is in 4/4 in triplets.


A#|----------------------------------------|
F |000-0000--000-0000--000-----------------|


----------



## ian14892 (Mar 25, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Just had a quick listen to the VoM song, and yes that's right I think. Though there's a fill in there somewhere on the first riff that threw me off.
> 
> As to weird rhythms, just _knowing_ the rhythm will get you most of the way there. I've usually listened to a song many times before I learn it and will not have to pay any attention to time signatures/rhythm because I know how it sounds. Just listen to the parts as much as you can, and play along to get used to it.
> Try counting, it works for some people. Personally it throws me off because I find counting odd rhythms requires a lot more attention than simply knowing what it sounds like



This is exactly my problem though! Haha I've listened to the song a thousand times and those weird chugs just throw me off, that's why I asked about time signatures so I could try my metronome


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 25, 2011)

Its not as hard it sounds. Band like these use things called poly meters. Its basically one time signature over another. While it may look like a jumble of random zero,s. If you look at a tab, you'l see a pattern. Not a difficult one either.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Mar 25, 2011)

I just like to call it syncopation really. It isn't really polymeters... It's just a sequence of notes repeated. You don't nescerarily have to organize these groups of notes into seperate meters.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 25, 2011)

KoenDercksen said:


> I just like to call it syncopation really. It isn't really polymeters... It's just a sequence of notes repeated. You don't nescerarily have to organize these groups of notes into seperate meters.



Hmm. I'd call it a poly meter. I checked. The guitars play 19/16 over 4/4. I don't think thats just syncopation.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a step sequencer program and start clicking in the bass hits. keep the snare at a 4/4, and experiment.

EDIT: PM me if you want more of an explaination


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 25, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Hmm. I'd call it a poly meter. I checked. The guitars play 19/16 over 4/4. I don't think thats just syncopation.



Doesn't syncopated rhythm basically mean anything that doesn't fall on the "supposed" accents? Which kinda makes both of you guys' answers combined one correct one, i.e. the poly-metric riffs usually have a lot of syncopated action in them.


----------



## theclap (Mar 25, 2011)

listen to the pulse. this helps to recognize where the notes land in respect to the pulse. I'll usually listen at an 8th note pulse when dealing with stuff like metal and noting where the 16th notes fall in accordance with the 8th note pulse. It'll show which notes are on beat, and which ones are off. the intro to insomnia by periphery is good practice. This is how I dictate rhythm usually, eventually you can just feel it and just know from repetitive practice. This is definitely not an over night thing, any kind of transcribing is a whole new monster and you should start where your comfortable and not move on until you are comfortable with moving on. You can't cheat yourself in transcribing like you can on guitar, you really need to be 100% on the challenges you are facing


----------



## ian14892 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think guitar pro would be very beneficial to me. Don't wanna buy it though =p


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 25, 2011)

^ For what it is, the program is quite cheap.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 25, 2011)

ian14892 said:


> I think guitar pro would be very beneficial to me. Don't wanna buy it though =p



Ok. Please listen. DO NOT BUY GUITAR PRO. Get Tuxguitar. Its a totally free software. Lets you open guitar pro files too, for free. Ive been using it for a year and a half. Believe me. Its actually better than guitar pro in my opinion.


----------



## ian14892 (Mar 26, 2011)

ChainsawVsGod said:


> Ok. Please listen. DO NOT BUY GUITAR PRO. Get Tuxguitar. Its a totally free software. Lets you open guitar pro files too, for free. Ive been using it for a year and a half. Believe me. Its actually better than guitar pro in my opinion.



THANKS! this is just what I needed. Actually seeing the note values will help me I think. I just downloaded tuxguitar and have a few tabs for it, its exactly what I wanted. Wonder how I never came across this before!


----------

